# Boiler Water Chemistry – US Navy Bureau of Ships – June 1956



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

There is a Mess Deck thread entitled Engineer's Duties begun by Chris Isaac

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=28780&highlight=what+did+engineers+do

This and subsequent related posts gives some more detailed information of what the engineer responsible for the boilers did. US Flag the 2/E was responsible for the boilers. 

Off shore ships carried a C/E, 1/E, 2/E and two, three sometimes more 3/E. 

While on the Great Lakes there was a C/E, 1/E, two 2/E and one 3/E.

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

I wondered why the times shown on these posts is an hour before I actually did it? I guess my computer has already returned to standard time from daylight savings time. I presume that it is set at the old change time. A few years ago daylight time was extended a few weeks on either end. I believe it is sometime next week that the rest of us will catch up with my computer clock.

Greg Hayden


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

The time problem is due to the US not yet having flogged the clocks back an hour Greg. You put the clock back next Sunday at 02.00. The site server has already adjusted.


----------

